# Dominance Grooming?



## Jess20_KirkandReznor (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, I know that grooming with rats is typically an affection or dominance thing. But should my two rats be going at this dominance through grooming thing almost every waking moment? They never hurt each other, but they way they squeak is unnerving. Would this break up if they had more toys or another rat to keep one from dominating the other or what? any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## allyb (Jun 5, 2006)

its tough one as i some times have he same problem when i separate the babys from there mum.

i feel they have to sort it between them .
toys will keep them amused for a while but when they get board they go back to wot ever they have been doing .
as for getting another it may make it woest with the one that is being groomed being pushed further down the pecking order and getting it off 2 instest of one,

if u are really consired(gosh my spellin)my best advice would be separate them and get the both out on mutral terrtory in u want them to intract.
hope this has helped.

ally


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Its best you just let them do thier oun thing. Every rat dislikes to be "power groomed." Some rats are more squeeky then others. If there is a problem, put them both in a bath tub and dab vanilla extract on there private areas and heads so they both smell the same. Let them sniff each other. This technique is used when introducing new rats but also may help streighten some issues out between cage mates. Goodluck with your rats and keep us posted.


----------

